# [Latvian NR] 54.51 3x3 with feet single



## Darja (Apr 24, 2016)

My first sub 1 with feet at comp  I might try getting a sub 1 mean at Danish nationals in a few months.


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 28, 2016)

Did you bring your own chair?


----------



## Darja (Apr 28, 2016)

brunovervoort said:


> Did you bring your own chair?


I took it from a classroom at the venue (my high school)


----------

